# Our most dearest cow



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 27, 2012)

This is Premier Preference. In a herd where everyone is loved, she is our dearest cow! -and officially Miss Hospitality -everyone who visits must be sure to pet her! She wasn't trained to ride until she was 3 1/2 years old, that alone tells you what a beautiful personality she has. When this photo was taken she was raising her 4 month old bull calf.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow...that's a beautiful animal...love her horns and have to admit this was a first for me...riding one with a saddle!!!!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 27, 2012)

We breed our Texas Longhorn cattle for disposition and intelligence, because every one has to have the aptitude to ride - it's a "Must Have" trait and highly genetic.


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 9, 2012)

She is awesome!  Is it just me or do her hooves look funny???  I am not used to longhorns, but I sure like this girl..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 9, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> She is awesome!  Is it just me or do her hooves look funny???  I am not used to longhorns, but I sure like this girl..


Oh wow. You're right. They look pretty strange....
Like they haven't been trimmed.


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2012)

Feet do look not properly trimmed for months on end...But maybe she has a condition that caused it...?


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Oct 9, 2012)

Very observant! Yes, her feet were too long at that time. they have since broke off and worn down. Though Texas Longhorns' feet usually are longer than say club calves, however they are not trimmed by a farrier or hoof trimmer like horses or show cattle but are left natural to wear down naturally. They are also very tough and this cow has been in a smaller pasture and was raising her calf when this photo was taken. When turned out on range land, it is no big deal for a Longhorn cow to walk four or five miles a day and their feet just naturally stay worn down to the right length but keeping them in a small pastures, sometimes they will get longer than normal until they are turned out again.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 9, 2012)

Premier Longhorns said:
			
		

> This is Premier Preference. In a herd where everyone is loved, she is our dearest cow! -and officially Miss Hospitality -everyone who visits must be sure to pet her! She wasn't trained to ride until she was 3 1/2 years old, that alone tells you what a beautiful personality she has. When this photo was taken she was raising her 4 month old bull calf.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3741_ridingmisspref_81111_5_op_724x556.jpg


What part of the world are you located in?

I was at a Longhorn show last weekend on the Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Oct 10, 2012)

That's cool that you were at a LH show!!   We are in central Oklahoma. Visit us at www.premierlonghorns.com


----------

